
Exposing the BART crime reports they have chosen to stop publishing - ben174
https://www.bartcrimes.com
======
ben174
Source: [https://github.com/ben174/bart-crime](https://github.com/ben174/bart-
crime)

BART has their crime reports in an email list which you must be approved for.
I started this project to automatically scrape, normalize, and publish those
emails to a public location.

